# What's on your lanyard?



## jspivey81 (Sep 6, 2011)

I see these show hunters on T.V. with their lanyards full of calls and I think, is all that really nessecary? For the places I hunt all I need is.....One Butch Mitchell Mallard call, One DC wood duck call, One DC drake mallard call(the big green one that does everything), One DC teal call, a whistle for letting those "followers" know they are too close, and a cheap RNT goose call that I hardly use cause it is too loud. I'd like to compare with the rest of my fellow GON forum folks. Whatcha got?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Sep 6, 2011)

which lanyard? ha. i have one with an Echo Timber single reed and a Foiles strait meat single reed. i have tons of other calls at my house but these are just the ones i'm comfortable with. and i just braided a new one last week and put a Black Ops DFB and Vox Mortem on it. i'm not keen on having 10 calls on a lanyard. i only carry a goose call if i'm goose hunting and i take a wood duck call and usually keep it in my jacket pocket.


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 6, 2011)

In Georgia I have a Hobo ICU2 & RNT Short Barrel Duck Calls, Haydel Goose Call, Haydel Crow Call, Custom Woody Call all strapped on.  

When in Arkansas I remove all but the 2 duck calls....


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 6, 2011)

The only reason I keep the goose call is because it clucks really good and where we go there are always local geese just itching to get shot at.....I mean we are itchng to shoot em. haha. But mainly the mallard and woody calls are the work horses.


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 6, 2011)

@LipRipr- I've blown a few acrylic calls and I dont like how brash they are. How's the ICU2? My Butch Mitchell is a custom hand made wood double reed that is smooth as butter. Echos perfect in timber and projects just right in the field. Of all the mallard calls I've blown his is hands down the best, IMO of course.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 6, 2011)

on my lanyard now are rnt short barrell/ dc hybrid, clents sr goose, clents cutdown, whistle, buck gardner canada hammer, & folies bgb


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 6, 2011)

jspivey81 said:


> @LipRipr- I've blown a few acrylic calls and I dont like how brash they are. How's the ICU2? My Butch Mitchell is a custom hand made wood double reed that is smooth as butter. Echos perfect in timber and projects just right in the field. Of all the mallard calls I've blown his is hands down the best, IMO of course.



I'm no expert but it has the best range of any double reed i've blown.  Sounds great...it has become my primary call


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 6, 2011)

jspivey81 said:


> @LipRipr- I've blown a few acrylic calls and I dont like how brash they are. How's the ICU2? My Butch Mitchell is a custom hand made wood double reed that is smooth as butter. Echos perfect in timber and projects just right in the field. Of all the mallard calls I've blown his is hands down the best, IMO of course.



Some acrylics can be blown so they are really quiet and get a super whiny tone to them with less (but still fast) air.

I have been using a Hayes Bob Wire some lately, and it certainly tones down to quiet really nicely.


----------



## GADAWGS (Sep 6, 2011)

You can make a loud call quiet, but you cant make a quiet call loud. I have a single reed cocobolo, a walnut/tigerwood goose and a cocobolo woodduck on my lanyard


----------



## USMC0844 (Sep 6, 2011)

I usually carry a BG Canada Hammer, DC wood duck, DC "sarge", and RNT daisycutter. I have about a half dozen others but they mostly stay in the drawer these days. I don't like having a bunch of calls around my neck so I try to keep it at 4 or less. Just depends on what I see when I scout.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 6, 2011)

In georgia unless you are on some mallards I would leave the mallard call at home or don't use it unless you see mallards.. Wood duck calls are useless, just hunt where they want to be. I always keep a honky tonk on my lanyard just in case I see a stray goose. My number one duck call is a whistle. I can call to widgeons, teal, mallards, and pintails(for my out of town trips) if I need to. I find that using the drake call properlly will get a mallards attention better than a standard duck call. That is just my opinion from trial and era around my parts. The less calling the better. Once you get their attention and they are coming, there is NO need to keep calling louder and louder. I can't tell you how many groups of birds I have seen spooked off on the public land where I hunt because people do not know when to quit calling, but again that is just my opinion!!!!


----------



## The Fever (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a DC wood duck(which works really well on the local wood ducks in my area, however I set up very close to where they want to be anyways), a primos yo sista, a 6 in 1 flextone whistle, a haydel BT-85 and a KH 321. I have only used the teal whistle to any extent. The DC wood duck is a new addition this year to replace a custom wood duck call I have that I would like to preserve. I was looking at the Zink PH2. Its a cut down that is kinda soft from what I read and a good price. Can anyone give me some feedback on two good mallard calls, one loud and one soft? Keep in mind I dont want to spend a god awful amount. Just cant afford it at the moment.


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 6, 2011)

@rnelson5- the DC wood duck works wonder after the morning rush. I'm lucky to have a woody roost in my back yard so I've spent a lot of time listening and recreating their sounds. As far as my Mallard call goes i've called in ringnecks, shovlers, real, and Mallards. I never leave home without at least those two. Especially the woody call, and the DC is the best


----------



## jwb72 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a Haydels Timber Cutter, a DC Wood duck call, and an RNT Goozilla. Not because I know anything about using them or am any good with them yet, but I figured I'd have the basics covered. Now for more practice. A nice custom wood call from a forum member is on my wish list waiting for the Boss's approval.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 6, 2011)

GADAWGS said:


> You can make a loud call quiet, but you cant make a quiet call loud. I have a single reed cocobolo, a walnut/tigerwood goose and a cocobolo woodduck on my lanyard



I agree, but a loud call blowing quiet doesn't always sound as good.  Some tone down and still sound really ducky and others lose a lot of their good tone when blown quietly.  I want one that sounds ducky, loud or soft.  A lot of acrylic calls do.

I think every duck hunter in the country needs a mallard call, regardless of state.  I have seen woodies turn on a dime to come to mallard calling, as well as ringbills, mergansers, and all other puddler species I have seen (teal, black ducks, gadwalls)  Plus any mallard call can be blown to sound like a diver duck to call them.

Never leave home without a mallard call (or 3).  I also never go hunting without a 6 in one whistle.  What an awesomely productive, easy to use call that is.


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Not on my lanyard but a feeder shaker.  It drops ducks like Willie Robertson shooting black cloud. 

Also I have one of Clents cutdowns that works better for him, a wooden short barrel, duck whistle, dog whistle and a Lares H-1.  One of my goals is to eventually not sound like a drowning hen with a keyhole (watch for RNTs newest CD for that one, kind of like big Jims bouncing hen).


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm loving all you people that know about the DC woody call. If you don't then get one and you soon will. The guy that made my call is from Hayti, Mo and he told me that his call is all I need to call all kind of ducks because the Mallard duck is the most plentiful and recognizable sound in the duck world and all ducks like Mallards. How true? I don't know cause I'm from GA and hunt GA ducks, and but it has worked so far.


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Sep 6, 2011)

3 Haydel's DR-85's all tuned differently, 1 Haydel's Gadwall call, 1 Pintail whistle, 1 Haydel's Teal call and 1 Chien Caille Speck call .


----------



## The Fever (Sep 6, 2011)

CUT-EM CURT said:


> 3 Haydel's DR-85's all tuned differently, 1 Haydel's Gadwall call, 1 Pintail whistle, 1 Haydel's Teal call and 1 Chien Caille Speck call .



thats a loosianna boy for you


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 7, 2011)

CUT-EM CURT said:


> 3 Haydel's DR-85's all tuned differently, 1 Haydel's Gadwall call, 1 Pintail whistle, 1 Haydel's Teal call and 1 Chien Caille Speck call .





The Fever said:


> thats a loosianna boy for you



And he can call ducks with the best of'em. He called in every duck on my neck in my avatar.


----------



## USMC0844 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dont be doubting the DC woody call. I agree woodies dont come to calling as easily as a mallard but I have been able to turn more than a few woodies towards my shotgun that would have otherwise just been passing ducks.


----------



## chashlls150 (Sep 7, 2011)

RNT Daisy Cutter, Foiles Timber Rattler, Foiles Meat Grinder(Goose), and Flextone Woody call


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 7, 2011)

Spivey that is great that you have a duck hole in your back yard and congrats on calling em in with a woody call. Maybe I should try it some more. I have just had more luck hunting where they want to be and killing my limit. Of course when you are talking about a limit of 2 or three birds it ain't hard to get to that on a good woody hole. As far as the mallard call working on the divers, I have seen that work to but I just don't do it much. I normally rely on decoy placement and location to kill my the divers. The places I hunt normally receive alot of pressure so calling can be like walking a fine line. But at the end of the day who cares, as long as my boat and yours is full of ducks it is all good right!!!!!


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 7, 2011)

You know it! My duck pond has been dry the past couple of years so where we do hunt woodies is public and that call has finished out several limits for us. I don't use the "diver " call all that much. Like you I rely on that pretty white deke at the front and the rest of the spread to draw em in. Man I caint wait to lay the meat stick on em. Just wish we had a little more water round here.


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Sep 7, 2011)

The Fever said:


> thats a loosianna boy for you



That's right Fever !!!


----------



## The Fever (Sep 7, 2011)

Curt, soon as I can I wanna move back. I miss it something fierce. My girlfriend has informed me she will not follow me, I may be a single man if the right job comes around.


----------



## The Fever (Sep 7, 2011)

Curt I just looked....DR85....thats not an expensive call....are you sure they work? lol


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 7, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Curt I just looked....DR85....thats not an expensive call....are you sure they work? lol



Maybe the best meat duck call ever.  Certainly top 10


----------



## The Fever (Sep 7, 2011)

well dadgum...I may have to have one....or two...do they stick when wet?


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 7, 2011)

Haydel DR-85, Knight & Hale 315 D reed, Buck Gardener  Signature Series single reed Ducks Unlimited, Haydel wood duck call. and 9 bands from HUNT TEST.


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 7, 2011)

The Fever said:


> well dadgum...I may have to have one....or two...do they stick when wet?


I keep 2 in my bag for that reason..never had one stick. Very ducky call


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 7, 2011)

1 for ducks or 1 for geese and 1 day I will learn to run them.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 7, 2011)

Larry, 
Now that you can blow a short reed, do you dislike that polycarb PC1 as much as I did once I figured out how to present air correctly?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep, I thinkin about selling it. I paid $150 and Clients calls  for $50is to me and My way of callin is a better call. Buy that is me.
But I like wood calls.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 8, 2011)

jspivey81 said:


> I'm loving all you people that know about the DC woody call. If you don't then get one and you soon will. The guy that made my call is from Hayti, Mo and he told me that his call is all I need to call all kind of ducks because the Mallard duck is the most plentiful and recognizable sound in the duck world and all ducks like Mallards. How true? I don't know cause I'm from GA and hunt GA ducks, and but it has worked so far.



I have an Echo Meet Hanger Acrylic, Echo Timber Call Poly, Foiles Dead Meat, and a Gander Valley Homewrecker........That's what's on there right now today, but when season hits i'll snap on my little green 3-in-1 whistle  

But hey Spivey, do you have the name of the guy that made your call from MO?  I hunt around there and love to use local calls


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea man. His name is Butch Mitchell. He does wood and acrylic. Not sure if I'm supposed to be giving his name out but I guess I'll ask forgiveness for it later.


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 8, 2011)

Rnt timbre, Echo pure meat, Primos whistle, Foiles tundra saver(snow/speck)...thats whats on there now but it changes based on what state and hunt.


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Sep 8, 2011)

Like a charm !!


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Sep 8, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> Maybe the best meat duck call ever.  Certainly top 10



I agree 100%


----------



## Solo Cup (Sep 8, 2011)

Bands


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 8, 2011)

Solo Cup said:


> Bands



there ya go!


----------



## blong (Sep 8, 2011)

The clear Haydell with green sticker and a drake whistle.


----------



## cmk07c (Sep 8, 2011)

*Drake Call*



jspivey81 said:


> I see these show hunters on T.V. with their lanyards full of calls and I think, is all that really nessecary? For the places I hunt all I need is.....One Butch Mitchell Mallard call, One DC wood duck call, One DC drake mallard call(the big green one that does everything), One DC teal call, a whistle for letting those "followers" know they are too close, and a cheap RNT goose call that I hardly use cause it is too loud. I'd like to compare with the rest of my fellow GON forum folks. Whatcha got?




You can use that teal whistle to make the drake mallard call. But to answer your question I have a BG Double Nasty, BG Tall Timber, Teal Whistle and have a Hen Teal call. Don't use the Teal Call, so I'm not sure why I keep it on there.... Probably would survive with none, but I like toys and gear.


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 9, 2011)

Jim Chamberlain's Custom Mallard Call, HonkyTonk, DC Woody and a Primos Whistler.  Use primarily DC Woody Call, Switch off with Primos and a Jum Chamberlain's Custom Wood Duck Call.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 9, 2011)

CUT-EM CURT said:


> 3 Haydel's DR-85's all tuned differently, 1 Haydel's Gadwall call, 1 Pintail whistle, 1 Haydel's Teal call and 1 Chien Caille Speck call .





Haydels is all I got on my rope.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2011)

Duck calls, goose call,dog whistle, key to the dog box, choke wrench.


----------

